
Burger King is giving up on free plastic toys for kids – when will others follow - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/shortcuts/2019/sep/19/burger-king-is-giving-up-on-free-plastic-toys-for-kids-when-will-others-follow
======
lawlorino
Just seems like pandering with very little actual environmental impact,
ignoring the much more major issue with the central pillar of their business,
cattle farming, which is awful for the environment.

~~~
DogOnTheWeb
To that end, they do appear to be making a genuine effort pushing the
Impossible Whopper with a television campaign and, at least in the bay area,
placement on the combo board.

~~~
whenchamenia
I thought the impossible burgers were worse for the environment than beef, and
worse for you. The appeal was always 'ethical'.

~~~
0xfffafaCrash
What gave you this idea? I've attempted to find corroborating evidence online
and am coming up blank.

------
GEBBL
Children don’t play with toys anymore. The amount of McDonald’s junk that gets
dumped is shocking. It’s time these toys weee done away with!

------
Akinato
I'm not too shy to say that I kind of love getting toys from McDonalds. The
amount of Pokemon / Nintendo / etc toys I've gotten have vastly improved my
desk set up. They're kind of nice when real figures in a store would cost
$15-20 CAD, and with way less packaging to boot.

I understand I'm probably an outlier, however.

------
sieabahlpark
I think it's pretty convenient they can pander to the environmentalists and
save a ton of money all in one go.

~~~
journalctl
Maybe now kids won’t be so enticed into begging their parents for fast food if
there isn’t a shiny toy in each meal. Healthier kids is a laudable outcome
too, is it not?

~~~
OceanKing
That’s not in BK’s interests in the slightest, though.

~~~
journalctl
Does it have to be for the outcome to be good?

------
m23khan
While it is good to move away from plastic, instead of discontinue, can no
other construction material be picked up? I have seen 'biodegradable' plastic
being used to make water bottles...

Wood would be a great choice but I reckon it is expensive and again,
environment...

------
whenchamenia
I'm torn. These were the only reason to tolerate fast food as a kid, and made
crappy burgers a joy. But I suspect that BK just did marketing analysis and
figured out it was not worth the small incentive. The environmental impact is
pure post-fact marketing.

